# Primitive Toothcare



## xbocax (Aug 3, 2010)

So I found this zine and like the author i hate having to constantly waste and purchase dental hygiene materials. This zine entitled the title of my post goes over how to take care of your teeth in an environmentally responsible way.

So first:
obviously try and eliminate most if not all refined sugars from your diet as well as the nasty ass replacement sugars.

Next find a tooth stick
a tooth stick is like a tooth brush but made from a plant u chew it down till it becomes bristle like. The key with what plant to chose is you want the plant to have a butt load of tenins . If you want to know what tenins are look it up! you want to brush your teeth tongue and roof of your mouth at least once a day. heres a list of good tooth sticks

Eucalyptus
Oaks
Bay
Fir
Juniper
Neem
Sassafras (twigs and root)
Horsetails(hole plant)
Mallow(root)
Licorice(root)
Alfalfa(root)
HorseRadish(root)

NEXT
further teeth mouth and gum maintenance goes as follows
like the sticks you want the plant to have lots of tenins
with w/e you use you will want to simply boil down the plant to release the tenins into the water
you can use any of this as a tea to drink or just a mouthwash to spit out
so heres the list

Acorns
Fennel
Chaparral
Tumeric
Licorice
Hawthorn Berry
Horsetail
Prickly Ash Bark
Birch Sap
Cinnamon bark
Catnip
Spilanthes

If you have any other questions leme know and I'll do my best to answer them thanks and enjoy!


----------



## Gudj (Aug 4, 2010)

Making a good toothpowder and taking enamel building herbs internally is just as important, or more important depending on who you ask. I'm sure other folks on here will tell about that...

This shit is so important for folks to know. Rotting teeth is something I never want to deal with.


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is really good info, thanks a bunch. I usually just use baking soda, but I am gonna go look for some of these plants and try it out. I think the only thing I can advise to anyone else whos gonna give it a shot (or whoever already does) remember the location of the plant materials you gather is really important. Any growth near streets/roads, housing, ect will most likely be covered in pesticides.


----------



## RedJem (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, what she said.
-Jd smith on facebook.


----------



## finn (Aug 5, 2010)

You mean "tannins." I don't mean to nitpick over spelling, but just in case people want to look it up.

This isn't primitive, and is probably a bit gross, but I will sometimes save floss that I've used on my teeth and will let it dry out and then use it to sew up stuff. You could wash it if you really wanted to, but really, the first time you clean whatever you stitched up and no one will be able to tell, and after it dries out, it's technically not hazardous.


----------



## toadflack (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't truly express how important flossing is, my mouth is haggard. A couple years ago I was in the desert and huge chunks of my gum's just started somewhat peeling off. It was pretty nasty and bled non-stop for a few days. I lost the whole top layer of my gum line. So yeah, take care of you mouth!


----------



## ThrashAndBurn (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks good shit to know.


----------



## angelenesdreams (Aug 8, 2010)

'zine download... http://zinelibrary.info/files/Primitive Toothcare PRINT.pdf


----------



## Crocodile (Aug 12, 2010)

It's strange. I used to make dentures for a living and I didn't know about this stuff.


----------



## axolotl (Nov 21, 2010)

is there anything that can be done about cavities without going to the dentist?


----------



## cranberrydavid (Nov 21, 2010)

axolotl said:


> is there anything that can be done about cavities without going to the dentist?


 
Sure. Small cavities that look like dark spots but haven't eaten through the enamel can go a long time if you just your mouth clean and polish them once in a while so stuff doesn't catch on them as easy. 

Once they start to hurt, you know the cavity has eaten through the enamel. Then you can try a temporary filling. There's this guy:  or you can get the temporary filling kits at a lot of pharmacies for like $10.

Just don't fool yourself that it's permanent. Sooner or later you'll be seeing a dentist or living with rotten teeth.


----------



## axolotl (Dec 17, 2010)

thanks a lot, iÂ´ll definitely try a temporary filling, thatÂ´s a huge relief.

iÂ´ve also heard that you can sign up at some dental schools to have students practice on you for free or very cheap, iÂ´m gonna look into that too when i get a chance.


----------



## xbocax (Dec 17, 2010)

axolotl said:


> thanks a lot, iÂ´ll definitely try a temporary filling, thatÂ´s a huge relief.
> 
> iÂ´ve also heard that you can sign up at some dental schools to have students practice on you for free or very cheap, iÂ´m gonna look into that too when i get a chance.


 this is true i see them post on craigslist every now n then


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 18, 2010)

Primitive Toothcare: A DIY Guide to Uncivilized Oral Hygiene | zinelibrary.info

Heres a link for Downloading the zine as a pdf...
The host site has a tonne of really great zines, I have used this as a resource in starting various infoshops:
zinelibrary.info | revolution in the streets!


----------



## astreet09 (Dec 19, 2010)

So weird that that zine is on zinelibrary. I didn't think it was a very big publication at all; but maybe its not. My friend Drew was visiting Nebraska with his girlfriend when I still had a house here, and he gave me that and one other zine. I hoped I'd be able to contribute something or answer questions, but it looks like you've already got it covered. Haha


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 19, 2010)

its got tons of shit, and Impretty sure it operates on a collaborative contribution, not necessarily the popularity of the zine.


----------



## soledad (Dec 19, 2010)

read that zine a month or so ago and have been meaning to get some tooth sticks.


----------



## Unslap (Feb 3, 2011)

For me, I would never rely on primitive dentistry unless I was eating a primitive diet. Using a tooth stick instead of a toothbrush, I'd probably get a cavity at some point unless i took to foraging and farming my food


----------



## thisisme (Mar 1, 2011)

Gudj said:


> Making a good toothpowder and taking enamel building herbs internally is just as important, or more important depending on who you ask. I'm sure other folks on here will tell about that...
> 
> This shit is so important for folks to know. Rotting teeth is something I never want to deal with.


 

what are some enamel building herbs?


----------



## WapatoGreyer (Mar 28, 2011)

I know at least where I live, Seattle, you can foodstamp licorice root at the co-op here.. It's really tasty and works real well. You gently nibble on the ends and make it soft and bristley and rub it on your teeth. I usually just wind up swallowing the loose fibers that come off of it.


----------



## wizehop (Mar 29, 2011)

Unslap said:


> For me, I would never rely on primitive dentistry unless I was eating a primitive diet. Using a tooth stick instead of a toothbrush, I'd probably get a cavity at some point unless i took to foraging and farming my food



Here here...I tried to bring this up with my dentist when they were giving me shit for not brushing enough. My argument was in Saying how Humans originally didn't have tooth brushes and tooth paste, so why do we need it....long story short they didn't eat the kid of shit were eating now. 
I'm sure half the kids that want to go this route eat better to begin with, but for me that's way too much of a process for something I can get in a tube for a buck or two...even if the money goes to big brother


----------



## FigTree (Apr 1, 2011)

steal your toothpast, easy peasy. although i'll be honest i haven't brushed other than after puking in a few good months now. the extent of my tooth care is dont eat like a shithead and swirl some milk around my mouth before i go to bed. but my long term plan is to kill myself if i get super bad cavities so, i guess my input isn't exactly valuable on this.


----------

